# Looking for a new trail camera



## Drake1118 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new trail camera and a little dissapointed in the reviews I have been reading on the Cuddieback Capture IR.  I have a Moultrie IR40 that I have used for serveral years and the screen went out on it last year.  I have talked to serveral people that have had the same proble with tese cameras.  Looking for any suggestions for good cameras around $250.  Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 29, 2010)

Bushnell Trophy cam with or with out the view.  This is the best for the money.  You will not be disappointed .


----------



## Davexx1 (May 7, 2010)

D1

Look around on the numerous deer hunting and trail camera discussion boards and you will find many varying opinions of the various brands and models of trail cameras.  It seems there are positive and negative reports for every model of trail camera.  It also seems there is very little quality control in the trail camera industry.

From what I have read and heard, the lesser expensive models have proved to be more problematic and less durable.

I have one of the original Cuddeback 3.0 digital cameras and it has been flawless for over 20,000 photos and years of service.  Based on that performance I bought another Cuddeback product last year, a Capture flash model ($199).  I have not had a single problem with it but have noticed the battery life does not seem to be as good as the older camera.

The Capture model does not have all of the features of the more expensive models, but it takes great photos and is quite easy to set up and use.

Other brands and models get OK reviews also.  It is a tough decision which one to buy because there is no clear cut winner on which is best, but using the cameras is alot of fun.  The trail camera will show you what is walking around your hunting spot when you are not there, day and night.

Dave


----------



## winford (May 8, 2010)

i have 4 of the moultrie D-40 cameras and they do a good job and cost 100 bucks and usually can get on sale at cabelas or bass pro for less.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 4, 2010)

Scout guard - size of a coke can- infrared and takes video- Love it!


----------



## whchunter (Jun 4, 2010)

*10-4*



Confederate_Jay said:


> Scout guard - size of a coke can- infrared and takes video- Love it!



10-4.....Got 2 and they are the best.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cant go wrong with the trophy cam or the scout guard.  They are very similar.


----------

